# Tsunami Arrives ;D Modem Burner



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody, the Tsunami has hit Canada. So happy to finally get this baby on my wrist and out of

the clutches of a holding cell of customs.

Now here's the lowdown. Starting with the typical listed specs.

Dial: my choice, XW 333m dial for classic look of a 6309.

I chose Marine Master Hands, gives a classic clean diver look IMO.

Case:

44mm in diameter (excluding crown)

Solid Stainless Steel (316L).

Top Satin brushed, with sides and Bottom Mirror finished.

mm in height screw-down crown at 4 o'clock.

The Tsunami is water resistant to a depth of 333 meters (1092.5 feet), and is hand assembled.

Sapphire crystal,AR Coated, Domed 5.05mm

Movement:

High grade 23 jewel Automatic winding with ball bearing

Made in Japan movement , 21,600 vibrations per hour (3Hz)

Based on the Seiko SII 6r15A engine NE15

Manual winding with hacking seconds

Quick date correction Height : 6.01 mm

As for the price, many have let their voices heard, that its too pricey.

If you look at the specs and features of this build, every part is top notch. Best in every class.

Its got all the bells and whistles, a deluxe package on another level from the ordinary watch.

Its got the goods for serious divers for 333m below, and desk divers at 333m high too.

I hope I can test out on a real dive sometime soon. Been longing to dive again. 

Now, for the after thought wishes.

I wish there were another set or two of spring bars for the rubber and leather straps. Fat bars in rubber not so easy. 

I didn't receive a torch or strap buckles, but I guess its a mystery bag of goodies, and is subjective.

Found the website slightly confusing in regards to ordering in reference to parts and build configurations.

Was my first purchase of build watch with customizable configuration. I'm a newbie, doh!

My advice, when ordering write down each part necessary for the build. Don't assume anything. The nice part is all can be configured.

The XW 333m black dial only. An orange XW dial would have been killer. The model rendering of color samples in orange/yellow only come

as a soxa dial or similar,and not an XW 333m dial as picture on the website. 

(According to the renderings, I assumed this. I wanted an orange one. Such a shame not available)

I wish HK/Canada Post didn't have their world cup qualifications futbol match with my package when they held it hostage

for 2 weeks and in the end charging me duties/taxes.

I don't know which Seiko to wear now. It makes rotation a lot harder.

I know this watch will be regularly on the wrist, and I may have to re-evaluate and downsize my collection.  (maybe some flipping soon?)

Now the good. ;D

This watch is amazing on paper and in the wild. Its the watch that Seiko should have made during their start with the cushion case beauties.

The quality feels great, comfy, solid, sharp and sexy. Every thing you want in a watch and more.

All in all, Iâ€™m really stoked about this watch. The watch is working fine and so far all great.

Accuracy and power reserve will be determined in the near future.

It makes me wanna sell all my other watches and just keep this one.

I like the presentation case, too bad its all dinged up now. Now its got some character. I needed a case, as my collection has grown fast,

Actually gonna need another case as Iâ€™ve got a few more incoming. Oh yeah. You know it, can't stop.

This watch has top notch design and craftmanship.

Oh, did I mention this Tsunami rocks and I LOVE IT! ;D

Thanks to Noah Fuller, for an outstanding watch and his dedication to take the Seiko world to new heights.

Congratulations and continued success with the Tsunami and future endeavours.

Cheers and enjoy the eye candy. 

Dave.

ps. (I have no affiliation or monetary ties to Fuller Watch Co. But I wish I did.)

Presentation case, holds 10 watches plus compartment for accessories.

Here are the included goodies that came in my package, others may be varied.

Tools: tongued spring bar tool, 2-screwdrivers

1-rubber strap, 1-ss signed XW bracelet, 1-leather strap, 1-zulu 5 ring strap










Marine Master Hands, sexy lines IMO 










SS bracelet is signed XW w/butterfly deployment clasp, very nice and comfy.

Along with the other straps, all 22mm.










Screw down caseback is cool w/tsunami logo, and numbering.










Lume is quite good.










Here's my current Seiko family. More in transit, I'll need bigger cases.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

More details and pictures would be appreciated... But I guess this will have to do for now.









( PS: Phenomenal!)


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

One hell of a watch mate :jawdrop:

Wear in good health :drool:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought this would have had a little more attention, great review and looks like a great watch..

Now then..about that case you have..


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Not seen these before, kind of a Seiko+  looks great!


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I found I got many good and bad replies towards this new breed.

Its really a modders ultimate dream. What Seiko should have reissued with the classic 6309-7040 cushion case beauties.

On its own merit, its really fantastic on paper and reality. Quality on every level on each feature.

But the real negative responses were from mostly the purists who compare and are against all mods from authenticity of all things Seiko.

This watch is not about replacing or dethroning Seiko. Its just a better rendition of a great classic to the extremes.Taking a good thing and making it one step better.IMO.

Its funny how much of a spectrum of comments I've received through different forums since posting my review.

Its not for everybody. But i'm sure there are some like myself who like a good thing when they see it. 

Thanks for looking and hoped you all enjoyed this write up. I'm working on a follow up, with a comparison take for the purists. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------

